# Λεξικό συντομογραφιών



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2008)

Σήμερα για μένα είναι η μέρα του ακρωνυμίου. Ψάχνοντας λοιπόν, βρήκα τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο που νομίζω ότι θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμος για όλους - από ό,τι είδα δεν τον έχουμε.
http://asas.gr/


----------



## socratisv (Apr 7, 2009)

*αρκτικόλεξο online*

Μόλις το ανακάλυψα:

http://www.asas.gr/search/


----------



## Evmorfia (Apr 7, 2009)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2009)

Να μας συγχωνεύσετε με αυτό :)
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=20833&postcount=1


----------



## socratisv (Apr 7, 2009)

ομολογώ ότι δεν το έψαξα περισσότερο. Καλή μας συγχώνευση


----------



## unique (Apr 29, 2011)

*Νήμα ακρωνυμίων, συντομογραφιών, αρκτικόλεξων και συμβόλων*

Προσθέστε συντομογραφίες ή Δ/σεις που σχετίζονται με το θέμα.

http://www.asas.gr/


Palavra says: Thank you. You've been merged. :)


----------



## unique (Apr 29, 2011)

Οοοοοοπς! δεν έψαξα καλά! χίλια συγγνώμη! (ανακάλυψα το γραμμόφωνο, ζηηήτω).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 30, 2011)

Χεχε, όπως βλέπεις, το ανακαλύπτουμε κάθε χρόνο


----------

